# paint sprayers



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

im breaking down and geting into spraying what is a good entry level profesional sprayer are titans still the best i know they were b4 .


----------



## acrylicrecoating (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a graco man!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a garco dude as well


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have Sherwin Williams "Pro Buy" next to me. They have the Titan 440i on sale for $699.00, and the Graco "Nova 395" on sale for $999.00. Both are decent machines to start out with. Really depends on how much you plan to spray. 

If you are just spraying occasionally, get something like those. If you are spraying a couple of houses a week or commercial work, I am partial to the Speeflo Powrtwin convertibles. Gas when you need it, electric when you have it.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Titan 440 been doing me good. However been lookin' at the Sherwin Williams sprayers for a back up field sprayer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Get the biggest/practicle pump you can afford. If you buy to small you might be kicking yourself later. I run a couple Graco 695's Tough rigs. Titan's 440 are a great value sprayer, but figuring your rig will be getting years of use/abuse i say go with a 640 or a 740 if titan is your choice. Of course i recommend the 695.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

My SW spraytech guy hooked me up with a sweet deal on a graco 490 hi-boy for only $1050, works nice and solid for me. puts out the same GPM and supports same size tips as a 395 but also has smartcontrol 2 (you can hook up the dig. display) and a brushless motor, same price as a 395, keep me in budget and was a bigger pump than I thought I could get. The 640 looks like a sweet pump, and the 440i is probably a lil better entry lvl pump than the 390, $100 cheaper too


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

thank u guys
are a big help


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Titan v. Graco*

I would highly suggest buying the sprayer that is sold at your nearest store because you will be needing parts and tips. Also look at how well stocked there accessory cabinet is. What sucks is buying something and then needing a part when your out of town or away and not finding what you need.


----------



## peckerheadpainting (Oct 25, 2008)

titan 440i. We average 50 spec homes a year


----------



## wallpaperman (Oct 27, 2008)

I have owned a Titan 440i for 3 year just repacked the pump ready for 3 more years. I had to have a new toy for tax rightoff bought a Titan640ix low boy what a great pump also my Graco 5000 works great for blockseal & drywall mud right out of the bucket.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

wallpaperman said:


> Graco 5000 works great for blockseal & drywall mud right out of the bucket.


WOW! This sounds like a whole new buisness, drywallers would probably be interested it would save them from having to skim coat. My thought is how does the mud make it through the filter or are you able to remove it?


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

*The Titan 440i*

We do a moderate amount of spraying work. When I first started the company I bought the Graco Magnum RX7. People told me it wouldn't last long. 5 years later it's still running strong. Take care of it and it will last.

Early this summer we figured we would get another sprayer and use the Graco as a backup. We bought the Titan 440i. So far it's a great machine. Easy to set up and clean. 

If you go with the Titan 440i they have a lot of rebates and kool tools. I got 3 new tips, a gun and a titan bag.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> WOW! This sounds like a whole new buisness, drywallers would probably be interested it would save them from having to skim coat. My thought is how does the mud make it through the filter or are able to remove it?


I spray slick wall for dry wall guys on occasion. We mix any cheap, heavy-bodied flat paint in with the mud, and spray it on with a .017-.019 tip........

Casey


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

tntpainting said:


> im breaking down and geting into spraying what is a good entry level profesional sprayer are titans still the best i know they were b4 .


The 440 has long been a great entry level pump. Like Workaholic says, you may want to go with biggest pump you can afford--unless all you're planning on doing is to spray lacquer or exterior stain.

I run Graco's myself, and I like the Ultra 395 for the smaller spray rigs.


Casey


----------



## Stilts (Apr 14, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> WOW! This sounds like a whole new buisness, drywallers would probably be interested it would save them from having to skim coat. My thought is how does the mud make it through the filter or are able to remove it?


Graco already markets for this with their Mark IV and Mark V sprayers. I think they're basically a 1595 with some bigger heavier duty parts swapped out. I've got the Mark V, it's been good to me ever since Graco swapped my first one out as a lemon.


----------



## NE_GA Painting (Oct 28, 2008)

what ever you get, i would get it on wheels....


----------



## jcaraveo (Feb 9, 2009)

*wich one is better ?????????*

i have a graco 490 and i want to get a bigger one and a guy i selling me a titan 660 so mi question is is the 660 bigger and put more pressure or are they about the same ??????????


----------



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a 660 as well (Titan 660xc). Anybody know much about these? I know theyre almost 15 yrs old. If the guy will come down to $500 I'll prob buy it as I need a bigger sprayer quick


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Old thread and my answer in 2008 is still the same. 



DiscountHousePainter said:


> I'm looking at buying a 660 as well (Titan 660xc). Anybody know much about these? I know theyre almost 15 yrs old. If the guy will come down to $500 I'll prob buy it as I need a bigger sprayer quick


See post in your thread.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol Whats the best truck?.............Chevy? Ford? Dodge? Personal preference. I drive a Chevy and haul a Graco in the back of it.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I run a Graco 490 ultra max II. I would never buy from any other manufacturer. Love Graco


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Im a Graco man also. Love my Ultra 1000


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Milwaukee Hub!:yes:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Last month, I took JP's advice and got a graco tradeworks for light interior work (closets, cut-in). Perfect for these town homes. We'll see how long it takes to wear it out. It's rated for use 3 or 4 times a year  but I've used it about 20 times so far. I have no problems doing 7 foot, single swipe, one coat cuts.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I was always Graco go guy,and after the last purchase of Graco 495,I am conpletely in their bucket.I worked with Titan a lot,and its a great paint sprayer manufacture,but that little "made in china" always had me think of Proudly made in USA!

Graco all the way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Old thread and my answer in 2008 is still the same.


So your not going to take into account the Paint Zoom?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So your not going to take into account the Paint Zoom?


The Paint Zoom has some killer commercial to back it but I am not sure I the layman could achieve the same professional results as the old lady and the little kid.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I was always Graco go guy,and after the last purchase of Graco 495,I am conpletely in their bucket.I worked with Titan a lot,and its a great paint sprayer manufacture,but that little "made in china" always had me think of Proudly made in USA!
> 
> Graco all the way.


I am in between the graco 395 and the titan 440i. I do like the made in america but what do you guys think is a good starter sprayer? I have sprayed for various different companys and never really paid attention to what tool I was using so I can't compare it any of them. I am leaning towards the 440i, a good choice guys?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Mrlaroo said:


> I am in between the graco 395 and the titan 440i. I do like the made in america but what do you guys think is a good starter sprayer? I have sprayed for various different companys and never really paid attention to what tool I was using so I can't compare it any of them. I am leaning towards the 440i, a good choice guys?


A great starter sprayer (or sprayer for any sized contractor) is the 'airlessco LP 500'

you want something that is top notch and a rig that will last you for many many years. 

http://www.airlessco.com/ced/airlessco.nsf/Page/LP500

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Airlessco+LP500+&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Xmark said:


> A great starter sprayer (or sprayer for any sized contractor) is the 'airlessco LP 500'
> 
> you want something that is top notch and a rig that will last you for many many years.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for you time and effort, I will look into that one.


----------

